# Would this be an okay mix??



## plantless (Aug 8, 2015)

So I'm saving up to buy myself a hedgie along with all of the supplies I will need, I've done a lot of research and found two foods I think would be a good mix for my future hedgehog but I want some opinions.
The first one is Taste of the Wild
Canyon River Dry

Ingredients: Trout, ocean fish meal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, canola oil, pea protein, potato protein, smoked salmon, natural flavor, choline chloride, DL-methionine, taurine, mixed tocopherols, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, zinc proteinate, vitamin E supplement, niacin, manganese proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc sulfate, manganese sulfate, copper sulfate, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), vitamin A supplement, biotin, potassium iodide, calcium pantothenate, riboflavin (vitamin B2), pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, manganous oxide, sodium selenite, vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

32% Minimum, Fat: 16% Minimum


The second one is Merrick
Purrfect Bistro Grain Free Adult - Chicken

Ingredients: Deboned Chicken, Chicken Meal, Turkey Meal, Dried Potato, Peas, Potato Protein, Natural Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols), Sweet Potato, Powdered Cellulose, Ground Flaxseed, Dried Egg Product, Dried Whey Protein Concentrate, Chicken Liver, Cranberries, Flax Oil (source of Omega 3 fatty acids), Organic Alfalfa, Phosphoric Acid, Salt, Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, d-Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement, Biotin, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Thiamine Mononitrate), Minerals (Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Amino Acid Complex, Sodium Selenite), Choline Chloride, Taurine, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Rosemary Extract, Bacillus Coagulans, Dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, Dried Enterococcus faecuim fermentation product, Dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product.

Crude Protein (Not Less Than)	40.0%
Crude Fat (Not Less Than)	14.0%

On the first one, the fat is a little high but the second one is a little low so it balances out, and on the second one the protein is a little high but a little lower on the first, so all in all it balances out nicely.

Obviously I am no expert so any opinions on this mix would be really appreciated


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Doing a quick calculation your protein in your mix is 36%. 
My person opinion is 3 or more foods in a mix. My reasoning is that in the event they both are recalled at the same time or one isn't available, just worries me. Also let's say you have these two foods in the mix, taste of the wild is recalled and you only can feed the Merrick food with the higher percentage of protein. As a start of a mix it isn't bad at all. 
You are catching on to this nutrition thing quickly, not an easy task by any means.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Looks fine to me!  The overall mix protein still ends up a tad high, but personally I would consider it fine. If you wanted to, you could get one more food that has lower protein & fat (protein under 30% & fat around 10-12%). That way you have a food that you can increase the amount of in the mix if your hedgehog starts to gain too much weight, or if you end up needing to remove the 16% fat food somewhere along the way, you'll still have two base foods for your hedgie to eat while you replace the other.


----------



## plantless (Aug 8, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> Doing a quick calculation your protein in your mix is 36%.
> My person opinion is 3 or more foods in a mix. My reasoning is that in the event they both are recalled at the same time or one isn't available, just worries me. Also let's say you have these two foods in the mix, taste of the wild is recalled and you only can feed the Merrick food with the higher percentage of protein. As a start of a mix it isn't bad at all.
> You are catching on to this nutrition thing quickly, not an easy task by any means.


Thank you so much, I have been trying my best to learn about hedghog nutrition as much as possible, I'll look for another food to add to the mix


----------



## plantless (Aug 8, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Looks fine to me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I'll search for another food to add with lower protein and fat. Also being able to lessen the amount of some foods or add more of another is a really good idea.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

It's also worth noting that diet is an ongoing process. We tweak as we go and as we learn. That being said, you can have the perfect mix set up, if your hedgehog doesn't eat the food, it's not his diet and becomes furniture.


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> That being said, you can have the perfect mix set up, if your hedgehog doesn't eat the food, it's not his diet and becomes furniture.


Ain't that the truth! (Yes, I'm eyeing my bag of Natural Balance sitting on the counter.)


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

You needed throw pillows Mel, good thing Mr. Fitz was there to lend a hand. Aren't they helpful?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

twobytwopets said:


> You needed throw pillows Mel, good thing Mr. Fitz was there to lend a hand. Aren't they helpful?


Well, I do have that new hedgehog themed throw pillow cover that just arrived. But spare food might be a bit lumpy. And with my luck, Fitzgerald would decide he liked the food and try to eat through the pillow to get it. :lol:


----------



## plantless (Aug 8, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> Looks fine to me!  The overall mix protein still ends up a tad high, but personally I would consider it fine. If you wanted to, you could get one more food that has lower protein & fat (protein under 30% & fat around 10-12%). That way you have a food that you can increase the amount of in the mix if your hedgehog starts to gain too much weight, or if you end up needing to remove the 16% fat food somewhere along the way, you'll still have two base foods for your hedgie to eat while you replace the other.


having trouble finding a 3rd food with low protein and fat, any suggestions?


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

plantless said:


> having trouble finding a 3rd food with low protein and fat, any suggestions?


Solid Gold has several options at 30% fat and 12-13% fat, any of which would work well in your mix. I use "Winged Tiger" (quail and pumpkin), and Fitzgerald *loves* it. A couple of other members picked it up after I mentioned using it, and they've reported their hedgies love it as well.

An equal mix of your two foods and Winged Tiger would be 34% protein and 14% fat -- so within range on both -- and you'd have 3 different protein sources from 3 different brands (which I, personally, like).


----------



## plantless (Aug 8, 2015)

writergirlmel said:


> plantless said:
> 
> 
> > having trouble finding a 3rd food with low protein and fat, any suggestions?
> ...


Great! I'll see if it's available where I live, thank you


----------

